# Potty Training a 1 year old maltese



## uptegrove

I really need some help. I recently got a 1 year old female Maltese. The previous owner told me that she was potty trained. I havent been very sucessfull at always getting her to go potty outside. I spend 30 minutes outside and she wont go at all. I have a male maltese that is potty trained outside and I was hoping that she would see him going outside and do the same. Still no luck. I decided the last few days to put her in a crate when we are not home and at night and she has peed in there twice already. Im not sure what else to do. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## jmm

House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## almitra

Yep, back to potty training 101. FYI-even if a dog IS housetrained in one place doesn't mean he (or she) is housetrained in another place. Stay the course....she'll come around if you stay focused.


----------



## uptegrove

Thanks for the information! I appreciate it. I will stay patient and give it some time!


----------



## almitra

BTW--the fluff in your avatar is simply adorable. Is that Harley or Hailey?


----------



## uptegrove

Thank you! That is Harley. I need to get some pictures up of Hailey.


----------



## Chalex

Make sure your crate is small so that she can't walk to the other end and make it her toilet.


----------



## PuppyCut

Chalex said:


> Make sure your crate is small so that she can't walk to the other end and make it her toilet.


+1 great advice, what I did with mine was took him out side every 2 hours and no play don't even touch him just walk in the grass for 10 min if he doesn't relief go back home and put him in the crate for 5 min come out again until he relief then you let him play around the house, it took me like 6 to 8 days to fully house broken, I use to wait until he relief to start walking around and play now it's a piece of cake no more messes.


----------



## almitra

Good advice, Nelson. You've been around the block a time or two, huh?


----------



## PuppyCut

almitra said:


> Good advice, Nelson. You've been around the block a time or two, huh?


Actually I got my first Maltese like a Month ago, but I had dogs all the time and its the same concept he's going to understand that for him to play you have to relief. Mine just go running to the grass relief and start running like crazy,, I 've had to admit although they all are dogs, Maltese got a funny personality.:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra

I hear ya', Nelson, Maltese are very different in personality....very, very funny to watch and interact with. LOVE this breed!!


----------



## uptegrove

Thanks Nelson for the advice. We will be working on potty training today. I appreciate all the feed back. I agree with you guys. I really enjoy the Maltese breed. They have great personalities.


----------



## uptegrove

Well I had some good success this weekend with Hailey. She has been going potty outside all weekend. The patience really paid off. She is making progress. Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## almitra

Hip, hip, hooray for Hailey!!! Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## PuppyCut

Congrats on your Success, patience is the key to almost all the things !!!


----------



## uptegrove

I agree. My patience really paid off.. She seems to be doing so much better. We will stick to it and she will be completely potty trained in no time.


----------



## almitra

I'm so proud of you and your baby girl, Nicole (and thanks for the friend invite  ). She will indeed be potty trained in no time flat!


----------



## uptegrove

Thank you! I really appreciate all the help!


----------

